# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Metronäkymiä

## Murzu

Kehittelin tässä päässäni seuraavan vision. Länsimetro kannattaa toki rakentaa, mutta entä ympyrämetro? Ympyrämetro voisi kiertää seuraavan reitin: 

Rautatientori-Kaisaniemi-Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen-Vallila-Pasilanasema-Länsipasila-Meilahti-Mechelinkatua-Kamppi-Rautatientori

Tietysti kaksiraiteisena ja koko matkalta maan alle. Metroja kiertäisi siis hullunmyllyä ympäri. Rata menisi nykyistä tunnelia pitkin Kampista Sörnäisiin, josta sitten uusi osuus alkaisi. Tämä ympyrämetro voitaisiin myös automatisoida, ihan vain kuskien mielekkään työn kannalta. Ketään ihmistä tuskin huvittaa ajaa ympyrää pimeässä pari tuntia putkeen ja sitten mennä pää pyörryksissä tauolle. Muut metrot voisivat olla edelleen kuskillisia, sen takia että työpaikkojen vähentäminen on typerää.

Ympyrämetro palvelisi etenkin keskustassa liikkujia. Rautatie jakaa Helsingin muutenkin kahtia, mikä tekee pullonkauloja mm. Nordenskiöldinkadun alitukselle ja Helsinginkadun alitukselle ruuhka-aikoina. Hidastaa siis myös bussiliikennettä. Metroa ei hidastaisi mikään, ja Vallilasta pääsisi mm Meilahteen 5 minuutissa. Nykyään menee bussilla vähintään 23 minuuttia, monesti pitää vaihtaakin. 

Kaiken lisäksi asemia voisi laittaa sopivin välein, koska koko matkalla on kaupunkimaista aluetta. Ja kaupunkiinhan metro soveltuu mitä mainioiten, toisin kuin vaikkapa VR:n lähijuna, jonka kiskot kulkevat Pasilasta Helsinkiin, keskellä ei mitään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Miksei kehitt&#228;isi vaikka seiskan ratikkalinjaa paremmaksi nopeammaksi ja mahdollisesti paikoin tunnelissa kulkevaksi?

T&#228;m&#228; "super-seiska" voisi niin ik&#228;&#228;n menn&#228; Rautatieasemalta Kaisaniemeen, jatkaa siit&#228; Hakaniemeen ja l&#228;hte&#228; S&#246;rn&#228;isten rantatiet&#228; pitkin Kalasatamaan. Kalasatamasta ratikka jatkaa Hermannin rantatiet&#228; ja menee Vallilan ali Pasilan asemalle. My&#246;s junaradan ja L&#228;nsi-Pasilan se alittaa tunnelissa ja nousee T&#246;&#246;l&#246;ntullin kieppeill&#228; takaisin kadulle, josta se jatkaa kohti Mechelininkatua ja satamaradan tunnelia.

N&#228;in olisi sama linja eri hintaan. Yht&#228; tehokashan t&#228;m&#228; ei v&#228;ltt&#228;m&#228;tt&#228; tulisi olemaan. Mahdollisimman paljon omia kaistoja ja v&#228;h&#228;n tunneleita, niin meill&#228; on toimiva "pintametro".

----------


## kemkim

> Miksei kehittäisi vaikka seiskan ratikkalinjaa paremmaksi nopeammaksi ja mahdollisesti paikoin tunnelissa kulkevaksi?


Mihin tarvitaan ympyräratikkaa? Ympyräratikka on herkkä myöhästymisille, eikä siitä ole selvää hyötyä. Mieluummin säteitä kuin ympyröitä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mihin tarvitaan ympyr&#228;ratikkaa? Ympyr&#228;ratikka on herkk&#228; my&#246;h&#228;stymisille, eik&#228; siit&#228; ole selv&#228;&#228; hy&#246;ty&#228;. Mieluummin s&#228;teit&#228; kuin ympyr&#246;it&#228;.


Ei se my&#246;h&#228;stele, jos se tehd&#228;&#228;n kunnolla. Ja jos ratkaisut on pakko tehd&#228; niin, ett&#228; se kulkee muun liikenteen seassa, t&#228;ytyy sille tehd&#228; p&#228;&#228;teasema vaikka Elielinaukiolle. Mutta uskon, ett&#228; metroa vastaava ratikkalinja saadaan aikaiseksi, jos vain halutaan. Ympyr&#228;&#228; tarvitaan, jotta poikittaisliikenne toimii mahdollisimman helposti. Keh&#228;linjat tarvitsevat s&#228;teit&#228;, s&#228;teet kehi&#228;. Ympyr&#228; (tai pisara) on tehokas keino hoitaa "kaksi k&#228;rp&#228;st&#228; yhdell&#228; iskulla".

----------


## kemkim

> Ei se my&#246;h&#228;stele, jos se tehd&#228;&#228;n kunnolla.


Niin, jos se tehd&#228;&#228;n kunnolla. Nykyisin HKL ei tee t&#246;it&#228; sen eteen, ett&#228; ratikat pysyisiv&#228;t aikataulussa. 7 ja 3 -ratikat ovat l&#228;hes j&#228;rjest&#228;&#228;n my&#246;h&#228;ss&#228; ja yhden kohdan pett&#228;minen j&#228;rjestelm&#228;ss&#228; lamauttaa koko ympyr&#228;ratikan toiminnan. Siksi minusta olisi j&#228;rkev&#228;&#228; tehd&#228; ratikkapuolella vaihtoehtoisia linjoja suuren kysynn&#228;n alueille, joilla voi kulkea jonkun tietyn pitemm&#228;n reitin. Pienemm&#228;n kysynn&#228;n alueilla yksi ratikkalinja voi hoitaa koko liikennetarjonnan. Ratikan suuri heikkous busseihin n&#228;hden on, ett&#228; pienikin h&#228;iri&#246; kertautuu helposti. H&#228;iri&#246;t pit&#228;isi saada huomattavasti nopeammin selv&#228;ksi kuin nyky&#228;&#228;n.

----------


## Murzu

Haloo. Puhe oli ympyrämetrosta. Ratikka on muun liikenteen seassa, ja näin häiriö altis. Ympyrämetro menee eristetyssä tilassa. Metroille sattuu aika harvoin sellaisia vikoja, että ne jäävät kauaksi aikaa linjalle. Ja jos sattuu, niin kun kaksiraiteisuus pitää huolen siitä että ainakin toiseen suuntaan päästään ajamaan, ja tarpeen vaatiessa purkaa mottiin jääneet yksiköt pois ohittamalla väärää raidetta pitkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Niin... Minkä takia ratikan pitää kulkea muun liikenteen seassa? Miksei joukkoliikennekadut riitä? Ratikanhan voi myös ohjata vastakkaiselle raiteille pysäkin/aseman kohdalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eikä siitä muun liikenteen seassa kulkemisesta tarvitse olla haittaa, kun pannaan ratikalle etuudet normaaliin eurooppalaiseen tapaan.

Siksi toiseksi jopa Helsingin oloissa ratikka kulkee jossain yhtä nopeasti kuin metro. Sattui mukavasti niin, että olin ranskalaisen konsultin kanssa metroa esittelemässä. Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkiltä lähti "musta Manne" samalla kun me lähdimme kohti metrolaituria. Ajoimme metrolla Sörnäisiin, mutta emme ehtineet "mustaan Manneen" jatkaaksemme Arabinarantaan. Se lähti pysäkiltä juuri kun tulimme ylös. Menimme vasta seuraavalla. Päivä oli perjantai, kello noin 18.

Tämän tarinan opetus on tietenkin se, että metron suuri linjanopeus ei auta, kun aika tuhraantuu kävelemiseen maanpinnan ja metroaseman välillä. Emmekä edes olleet matkalla mihinkään kohteeseen kahden metroaseman välillä, joissa ratikkapysäkki on aina lähempänä ja kävelymatka entistä lyhyempi metroon verrattuna.

Rengasmetroja on oikeasti isoissa kaupungeissa (Lontoo, Berliini, Moskova esim.), mutta täällä sellainen on minusta tarpeettoman järeä ratkaisu. Meidän onneksemme parempi palvelu voidaan tehdä halvemmalla "katutason metrona" eli ratikkana. Normaalit järjestelyt riittävät, ja taataan se, että vaunut pysähtyvät vain pysäkillä.

Kehäyhteyksiä toki tarvitaan joukoliikenteeseen, mutta kantakaupungin ulkopuolella Pasilan tasolta lähtien.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämän tarinan opetus on tietenkin se, että metron suuri linjanopeus ei auta, kun aika tuhraantuu kävelemiseen maanpinnan ja metroaseman välillä.


Tämän takia kuljen Ruoholahden ja Harjun väliä kasilla enkä metrolla. Meteoriitti olisi kyllä nopeampi, mikäli liukuportaita ei olisi. Minuutin parin ero ja matkustusmukavuus ratkaisee. Harmi vain, että kasia ei ajeta varioilla tai manneilla. Pitkät suorat omilla kaistoilla menisi vielä mukavammin.

----------

